# Do you ride with your hubby?



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

How many bicycling couples are there? My husband is very much not interested. He will consent to do a paved bike path ride with me once in a while if I really whine, but he isn't down with actual trails. 

I'm just curious. Kris & I share a lot of hobbies, and others we don't, so we're not stuck to each other 24/7. (He HATES snowboarding!) 

I wish he would ride more for the fitness aspect, but if it's not his thing so be it.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

We are a biking couple! Me and my BF both rode before getting together so there is no having to convince the other to participate. Riding is what we love to do and spend most of our free time and vacations doing it. I'm not sure how it would be if he didn't like to ride...... I'd be bummed out for sure!

Tiffany


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I could go either way ... we motorcycle, camp, hike & go Jeeping together, but we don't bicycle or snowboard together. I may keep working on him a bit


----------



## beckyl (Oct 24, 2008)

*My favorite riding partner is my hubby!*

My husband and I ride together every week. I love it. Usually we ride with my brother, his brother, and a good friend of ours, but my favorite rides are when its just the two of us. I'm currently 4 months pregnant and still riding. Hubby's been great about it. He never complains about the significantly slower pace and he makes me ride in front now so he never loses sight of me. Its kind of sweet. My biggest concern about the baby coming is that we won't get to ride together again until its old enough to take with us. We still plan on riding but will probably have to take turns.


----------



## katiedid (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, we ride together about twice a week. I love it.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been thinking about fixing up my old crappy bike for him to ride. The bike he has now is a TOTAL pile and it's too small to boot, so I can understand him not being super excited about it.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Ms Short Stack impinges on our riding-together-time these days, but we try to ride either road or dirt together whenever the constellations align.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

Not married, but I do ride with the boyfriend...as a matter of fact, I think mtbing was an essential part of our getting together. I can't imagine not riding with him on a regular basis.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Swthrtsuzy said:


> Not married, but I do ride with the boyfriend...as a matter of fact, I think mtbing was an essential part of our getting together. I can't imagine not riding with him on a regular basis.


Ditto, going on four years now.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I didn't mean to exclude those in non-marriage exclusive relationships, sorry! I'm only recently married myself.

I guess I'm sort of ok with it if he doesn't jump on board because while I enjoy riding, I would have to say the Jeeps and motorcycles are a bigger part of our lifestyle, and we DO share that.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

My husband and I ride/train together 5-6 days a week  I slow him down a little, but it's probably good for him.

We got into riding together after getting married and gaining too much weight.

Can't imagine NOT riding together!

Right after a race earlier this year...


----------



## mtb_chick (Jul 16, 2009)

Getting my bf up off the couch and onto his bike is a mission and a half. He is a very talented athlete and great rider but fitness is a problem. He has a very physical job and finds that he's too tired to ride in the evenings and on weekends. Wish I could figure out a way to get him out there with me more!


----------



## mudworm (Feb 19, 2007)

My hubby is my best riding buddy. But he works a lot, so when he cannot get out, I ride with others or by myself.

I remember having read some threads in the past in which guys ask how to get their SO into mountain biking. To me, I enjoy spending time with my man, so I take interests in everything he likes to do. And not wanting to bore him due to my beginner status, I work hard to improve so I can progress towards his level. It is nice that we get to explore the nature together. I feel lucky.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Ditto on the favorite riding partner. I can't wait til he's back on the bike so we can go hit our local trails together. He's the one who got me interested in riding to begin with and encourages me to ride even though he's unable to join.

We've found mountain biking to be a great way to spend some time together. The bikes rarely stay home when we head out on vacation trips.

Fiona


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

i am an avid biker but my husband and i do not ride together. but we have been happily married for 24 years! he has been diabetic since he was three and follows a regimented schedule. he does exercise to stay fit. i think the important thing is primarily that your significant other allows you to follow your folly. you still have a life to build together, and that includes how you maintain your home, your belief system, finances, etc.


----------



## OnYourLeft (Apr 25, 2008)

Been riding with my hubby now for 15 years! He slows me down on the hills and I slow him down on the descents, but I wouldn't want to mtn bike with anyone else. It's great having a SO who shares the passion of biking!


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, though he doesn't ski or snowboard so we don't share much of a winter activity. & he loves movies but me, not so much. So we definitely have our separate activities and some in common.


----------



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh yeah we do! I recently started back up in May after a many many year hiatus, but he has been riding/racing for the past 3/4 years after a 8 year break. Every Wednesday is MTB night so Dh and I and our boys go out and ride for a few hours. I let him go off with the fast guys first while I ride with my boys. Then we meet back and DH and I go off on a slower pace. We also ride road bikes together. Again he does his fast ride, then a slower one at my pace. I'm hoping to reach his level, but it won't be for another year I'm sure.

It's a great sport to be in, if we weren't riding together I'd go insane with all the time racing takes. Races every weekend, with training during the week. It's what our family does and we love it!!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Stripes, your story is kind of like how motorcycling is for us--he'd never been on one before we met, but he wanted to, so we picked up a nice clean used bike and now we're pretty close. He's not quite as comfortable in technical terrain but he's darn close!

I talked to him (nagged?) last night about riding more and if I fix up my old bike he said he would ride with me sometimes. Good enough for me 

I am not sure I want to get into racing. I used to race motorcycles and it is SO expensive and time consuming! Now I just enjoy riding, both moto and bicycle.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hubby successfully converted...*

Hubby and I ride together 2 - 3 times a week, usually with a group. I picked it up first and then evangalized him.

At first, he didn't really enjoy it, but went for marriage points and the socializing. I did all the things the guys that post here do... bought him a bike, prepped food, water, & bikes; kept his bike in good shape, so he wouldn't break down during a ride; started out easy; gave lots of encouragement; thanked him for riding with me every time; bought him socks, shorts, shirts; found a social group to ride with; let other guys teach him how to do things... blah, blah blah He gradually complained less and less.

After a whole year of this, I caught a bad cold and had to miss one of my favorite rides... and he went without me! hahaha Now he thanks me for riding with him! :thumbsup:

PS. Also got him into skiing, too. So, don't give up!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

OP, I'll toss a mirror on this okay? 

My wife was terrified after one time, MANY years ago, bad experience, long story.

I've been riding all along since, but couldn't ever get her involved. I post primarily due to one comment you made about his bike being a POS. Her's was decent enough, but a Cannondale hardtail, V brakes, 50 mm Headshock etc. (Now, it's a Titus Racer X, XT/XTR, Industry 9) You know, the kind of bike she would have KILLED me for buying a few years ago.... 

We were on vacation a few years ago, my son was already into it, she, not so much, but had been getting into road riding a bit as of late. I decided to put a Lefty (longer travel, plusher) on her HT, this upgrade included the obligatory disc on front too. 

We had a nice rolling woodsy ride, with a bit of techy rock stuff here and there. She loved it. She wasn't getting tossed around, had adequate braking power (always felt like she had to squeeze the heck out of her V's) We got home, and my son starts bugging her to go to the local park with him, she did, and he really brought her up to speed. 

At this point, she's phenomenal, and INTO IT!!! Matter of fact, she's gone right now with her womens group, and she rode to the park instead of driving, nice:thumbsup: 

Basically, my point is, get him out on something moderate, and if at all possible, demo, or borrow a modern suspension bike, that can be tuned to his weight, and take the time to do it. 

I couldn't be happier, or prouder, she's doing great, has the bug something fierce, loves new challenges, and a renewed view of life. Once we ship the kid to college, we have a whole new world of adventuring ahead of us, instead of just camping, hiking etc locally, now it's Moab, Flagstaff, Kingdom Trails, yep, gonna be fun....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> ...Basically, my point is, get him out on something moderate, and *if at all possible, demo, or borrow a modern suspension bike*, that can be tuned to his weight, and take the time to do it...


*WERD.*

Husband had gotten burned out on trail riding after putting up with a couple ancient so-so hard tails that were never really dialed in. Fortunately we're very close in size and build so we can swap bikes, and I finally talked him into taking my full sus XCish bike for a couple longer rides in addition to test riding a whole bunch of the same while visiting family in urban centers (read: more bikes available to ride & compare in one day). It was quite a revelation for him, and culminated in this highly entertaining weekend.

Most of these long summer evenings even if he can't get away for a 'real' ride, he's out just riding up and down or bunny hopping his new bike in the driveway while the kid either practices with her Kinderbike or shovels gravel. His bike shoes and helmet are also permanently parked by the front door for quick deployment. Nice to see him re-finding his love for dirt. :thumbsup:

P.S. The other upside was that he said my bike compared very well with the newer stuff, but I HAD to upgrade my fork. Needless to say I didn't fight him on it, lol..... and it was such an improvement it was like getting a whole new bike myself.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree that he needs a better bike. My older Trek 820 once it's refurbished will be many steps above his Wal Mart Special, but if anybody is getting a REALLY nice bike first it's me  

You know what though, even if he doesn't get into it, that's OK. I have many friends who ride and I am keeping my Trek as a spare/loaner for other friends, and it's fun either way. It's more fun if we can share it, but it won't keep me from riding 

I have to say, that I see this happen the other way 'round WAY more often. Especially in the moto world. Learning to ride from your significant other can be, um, high stress sometimes, and a lot of the wives of my riding buddies won't touch a motorcycle after 1-2 bad experiences. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

We just got married on the 11th! after a 4 year engagement. We have been riding together for some time. Before we met I was not into riding, I was more of a hike, climb, white water kayak, snowboard/ski, adventure kind of girl, biking just slipped past me I guess. He got me into riding with him, and I got him into a white water boat. Worked pretty nicely, he is very supportive of the fact that I have a respiratory illness and is always more than happy to help/stop for a breather. We didnt go on our honeymoon yet as it was simply a bad time for us to leave our day to day obligations, mostly because I have been in and out of the hospital lately. But you can bet that when we do go MTB will be a big part of it.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats! We only got married April 25. We had our wedding AND honeymoon in Moab  I didn't bring my bicycle, but we got lots of Jeeping, dirt biking and quality time


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

yep, we ride together and it's great thing to look forward the weekends. But he won't ride dirtbikes with me, he's not into motorized bikes for some reason. Since our levels are different, sometimes we 'start' together but do different trails along the way so we both get our jollies.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

I met my exBF riding and it was great...weekends were a no brainer...we rode. But suddenly after a couple years he one day decided to quit...literally overnight...put all his bikes on consignment; tossed his gear...done. It made the last year or so of our relationship hard...he would harangue me not to ride...I kept going but eventually it all fell apart.
I'm very happy when I see couples riding together and I hope one day to meet someone to ride with.
Congratulations to all you ladies who ride with your partners.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, I ride with the hubby too. We started riding together in 1994, but grad school and then new careers kept us away from regular riding starting in 2000. I jumped back into it full force over a year ago and he joined me a couple months ago. We ride together about 10% of the time. He does get a little grumpy because he says he feels he is "slowing me down." And he is, but I am just happy to be out there with him. 

On another note, it is good for family relations all around! I ride with my older sister when she comes to visit or I visit her. She recently got back into it too.

I also started riding with my brother-in-law in the last 6 months. I have known the guy for 15 years and through riding together he is now friend and not just my (other) sister's husband. I have learned a lot from him and he got me into racing. I am working on getting this sister interested too, but that is a tough one.

Hmmm....who else can I get into riding....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

My husband is definitely my favorite person to ride with, but this year it feels like we haven't gotten to ride together much. Lots of work schedule conflicts. And racing in different categories means different practice times (didn't used to be quite as bad, but they seem to have split that up more this year than in the past). And then I've wound up going to a few races he didn't and I can't wait to get home and go riding with him for a change!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I do ride with my BF although the majority of my rides are not with him, due to different schedules. Usually one of the weekend days are reserved for a good ride with him, if I am not working. 

He's substantially faster/stronger than I, so sometimes when we ride from home I'll take out first and then he starts later and has to catch me. Works nicely.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

My husband has been riding a lot longer then I (he's also 8 years older so he had a head start). He got me into it when we first started dating. We went together 4 or 5 times a summer for the first few years, but then we got married, had babies (both were summer babies) and I got pretty much completely out of it. I went once in between babies and it was BAD. He's way better then me, I was very out of shape and he was very impatient. I pretty much decided I'd never ride with him again. But I've given in . He's been much better recently on being patient, encouraging nad understanding. And actually doing some rides without him has made me like it even more. He's done some upgrades on my bike, which annoys me a little that he didn't suggest them before, but they've made a difference (new seat, new riser bar, new handlebar stem). I'm either going with a friend tomorrow or alone. He went today with a friend. And having kids and limited babysitters makes it easier to go without him. I think once I get to a slightly higher level it'll be more enjoyable to go with him. Anyway, I do kind of feel a little lame on this board because I am one of the steretypical women who aren't very good and apear to only mountain bike because their men want them to, but I do enjoy it and I was interested before I met him, I was just too poor to buy a bike, still in college.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

My BF & I met through cycling. We ride together a lot, though he's mainly on the road & I'm more of a road/off-road mix. Our lives generally revolve around training/riding/racing, which is pretty awesome, because I think our level of obsession would not be compatible with an S.O. that didn't share it. There are 4 bikes in the living room right now, and we both bought SRMs last year instead of getting the inside of the house painted... neither of us sees anything wrong with this


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, I ride with my hubby. He got me into it, we had a rough start ( Tower Mountain??!!) and eventually I got the bug bad, probably worse than him now. We joke about it now. Whitewater is his #1 passion and he was giving me crap about 4 mountain bikes until I went out back and started counting raft frames.

Many of our vacations are bike based. Or, I'll work biking into a raft trip ( I run shuttle and ride while he's on class 5). It works out pretty good. I bought him a new bike two years ago - Honey, you really do need to upgrade that M2 circa '94 hardtail. The good thing is he loves to ride it the bad thing is he's acting like a fifteen year old that bounces, when he's not. I got him a 5/5 trail bike, nice upgrade.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Firecrackerktm said:



> I agree that he needs a better bike. My older Trek 820 once it's refurbished will be many steps above his Wal Mart Special, but if anybody is getting a REALLY nice bike first it's me
> 
> You know what though, even if he doesn't get into it, that's OK. I have many friends who ride and I am keeping my Trek as a spare/loaner for other friends, and it's fun either way. It's more fun if we can share it, but it won't keep me from riding
> 
> I have to say, that I see this happen the other way 'round WAY more often. Especially in the moto world. Learning to ride from your significant other can be, um, high stress sometimes, and a lot of the wives of my riding buddies won't touch a motorcycle after 1-2 bad experiences. Can't say I blame them.


I did the opposite in that I bought my SO better stuff than me. It was probably crazy of me, and she still is not as able/skilled/stupid whatever you want to call it as me. I don;t regret it though. At least then I knew she had great equipment to use that I would not need to replace in short order. Of course she could ride circles around me ATM since me thumb is broken in two places and has a ligament freshly sewn together. And I was one of those people posting in those threads about how to get people to ride. I do quite enjoy it still even if the pace is slower and she loves getting outside and seeing all sorts of flora/fauna.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

My fiance and I ride together every chance we get. (Which is not often enough for either of us, due to the parental obligations.) Our honeymoon will be at least a full week of biking together next June at a yet-to-be-determined location. I can't wait!


----------



## jckid (Dec 13, 2006)

My husband never owned a bicycle before I knew him...not even when he was a kid. I bought him his first bike when he was in his early 60's! He now has two bikes--a skinny-tire bike for the bike path and a hardtail mountain bike for off-road. He dosn't ride as fast as me, and he can't climb at all, but we still ride together and I really enjoy having him as a riding partner (and life partner!). I've learned to adjust my pace when riding with him, and I've become more patient. I've found that as long as I'm riding, it's not that important how fast I go or how technical the trail is. I just love to ride. We recently rode 13 miles on the McKenzie River Trail and a short section of the North Umpqua Trail in Oregon. They were a little challenging for him, but fun and definitely memorable.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

jckid said:


> My husband never owned a bicycle before I knew him...not even when he was a kid. I bought him his first bike when he was in his early 60's! He now has two bikes--a skinny-tire bike for the bike path and a hardtail mountain bike for off-road. He dosn't ride as fast as me, and he can't climb at all, but we still ride together and I really enjoy having him as a riding partner (and life partner!). I've learned to adjust my pace when riding with him, and I've become more patient. I've found that as long as I'm riding, it's not that important how fast I go or how technical the trail is. I just love to ride. We recently rode 13 miles on the McKenzie River Trail and a short section of the North Umpqua Trail in Oregon. They were a little challenging for him, but fun and definitely memorable.


Great story jckid. :thumbsup:


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

hi! biking couple here! no hubby yet, but i have a fiance who's been on this forum for awhile...

my "then friend" used to organize mtn bike rides within our group of friends, so i tried it out... i was a pack+ a day smoker when i first started riding mountain in 2003, but i quit smoking in dec 2004. we became a couple in the summer of 2005. i think he was a big reason i quit and now lead a healthy lifestyle full of riding! we ride as much as we can...more mountain than road..but both. in fact, we just got back from a camping trip in tahoe and rode the emigrant trail. what a beautiful and scenic trail! i thought it would be easy breezy, but i'm not used to the altitude. fun nonetheless.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on quitting smoking! I quit a few years ago, right after I moved to CO. I can't imagine what it would be like if I still did, because I'm gasping for breath on climbs as it is!


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Congrats on quitting smoking! I quit a few years ago, right after I moved to CO. I can't imagine what it would be like if I still did, because I'm gasping for breath on climbs as it is!


congrats to you too!! oh gosh, i can't believe it will be 5 years this December. I still remember stopping every 1/10 mile to catch my breath on rides.... not so fun back then! I'm not as thin as I was when I was a smoker, but at least I'm healthy.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

piaadoll said:


> I'm not as thin as I was when I was a smoker, but at least I'm healthy.


Oh lord, me too. I gained 30 lbs that I have had a hard time getting rid of.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Fishhook flats today. 20 miles, 3:10 of wheel spin time, 6 hours of bumping around in the Taneum drainage. Huckleberries! Grouse! Bugling elk! Falling in creeks (if you're husband) or going airborne over the handlebars and getting dirt in one ear/up nose (if you're me)! INCREDIBLE singletrack. Incredible guy there too, if I say so myself.


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

Impy said:


> I do ride with my BF although the majority of my rides are not with him, due to different schedules. Usually one of the weekend days are reserved for a good ride with him, if I am not working.
> 
> He's substantially faster/stronger than I, so sometimes when we ride from home I'll take out first and then he starts later and has to catch me. Works nicely.


Sounds great. My current beau doesn't ride that much, but likes to ski. Like a god. End of season not so good.

The couch potato force is big in this one, I'm seriously thinking of trading in him, the couch and his tv for another bike. And yes, he's aware, I'm not just outing him here.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

snow bunny said:


> The couch potato force is big in this one, I'm seriously thinking of trading in him, the couch and his tv for another bike. And yes, he's aware, I'm not just outing him here.


Sounds reasonable to me


----------



## scabbyali (Aug 8, 2009)

*riding with SO*

Congrats to all of the other ex-smokers out there. I am 1 month smoke free on saturday. The bike was kind of a present for myself to keep busy, active, away from smoking. My first ride was on the day that I quit. Now when I have an urge, all I have to do is think of how much harder the climbs will be.

Even though we built my bike together (I bought the frame $50 on ebay, then scoured for good used parts for 3 months -bike is amazing though) I was resigned to never ride with my BF! He is an expert level rider from the "just do it- if you break your leg, you did it wrong" school. Being a beginner, and really just doing this for myself, I didn't want to either feel like a burden and loose confidence when I couldn't keep up.

Of course I couldn't keep him away for ever. Last week I let him go on a ride with me and it was great, we were both suprised at how much fun we had! Although I do enjoy riding with just my dogs (they never complain), it's really nice to have someone else there. 
I think we've gone 3 times since then and my confidence/skill level is actually much better.

Now, I go alone first, scout out the trails that I want to do, practice parts on my own and then we'll do it together later and much faster.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Fishhook Flats! I miss that trail! I used to live in Ellensburg and I rode motos all over those trails, up by Salmon la Sac and Lake Wenatchee. Fantastic trails. Here in the Colorado Front Range we have to drive a little farther to get to trails like that.

The last year I lived there (03) I put 6000 miles on my dirt bike in like 8 months. It was fantastic.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

We've lived here for years and are only starting to get to these 'classic' routes. Hereford meadows is on the agenda, did Esmeralda a few weeks ago (kicked our butts!). Hoping the clouds that have moved in since last night squirt a little on us, would improve trail conditions a bit... although they were surprisingly good on Saturday anyway... NF Taneum was mostly BUTTAH. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Hereford Meadows is beautiful. I've always liked Windy Ridge/Windy Pass too, though I forget which trail it's on. You ride along this big old saddle and you can see forever in both directions ... I'll hunt up some pix.



















Hereford:









Bet you know this bridge:










And here's a couple from Salmon la Sac. It was a GRUELING ride on the motos, there's no way I'd be able to ride it on a bicycle.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*My BF is my fav riding buddy!*

He started riding about a month before I met him; I had been riding for about five years. Good thing he started when he did - mountain biking a a big part of my life and I'd find it difficult if my SO did not ride (been through quite a few non-riding guys and it didn't work). I just got a DH bike and so he went and got one so we could do that together too. I do ride with other peeps (inc. a weekly gurlz ride) but my BF is by far my favorite riding buddy. It helps that we are both comparable in our riding abilities (OK he's a bit faster...).

We also tele ski together all winter! I know there are couples who thrive on doing a lot of different/separate things, but not us. We like being together!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Well mine is perking up a bit now that the Trek is close to being put back together. He repainted it (having the patience to make it look pretty, where I do not) and I have an assortment of parts ready to go. He says it's just because I've spent so much money on it he feels like he has to make use of it, but maybe that's just what he says  Either way, even if he doesn't get into it, I think I'm ok with that because we share so many other hobbies. I think it's really just mtbing and our winter sports that we don't totally share. Girl time!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ray6503 said:


> My husband has been riding a lot longer then I
> 
> He's way better then me, I was very out of shape and he was very impatient. I pretty much decided I'd never ride with him again. But I've given in
> 
> Anyway, I do kind of feel a little lame on this board because I am one of the steretypical women who aren't very good and apear to only mountain bike because their men want them to, but I do enjoy it and I was interested before I met him,.


Sorry Rachel I've picked bits of your post..

This is us! I used to ride a MTB every day to my horse paddock - 20km (12 miles? sorry an Australian here..) round trip including gravel paths/dirt/singletrack and I enjoyed it. Then I turned 18, got my licence and didn't ride for years, and years..

Before we were married he tried to take me MTBing, I fell of three times in a few hours and it ended in tears  So we stuck with social rides on bike tracks and the likes which was great.

Now we've moved to a rural area and it's mountain-y here so the only riding around is MTB, really. We have a young son who is a keen biker so I've decided to bite the bullet and face my fears and try to do the MTB thing again.

Have upgraded my bike, gotten shoes/cleats/pedals and have registered to do a women's MTB skills course in a few months time - that way I figure we'll avoid the frustration (on both sides) with him trying to teach me! In the meantime I am riding to town and back and just on our place to get the feel for it again and at my own pace.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I finally went for a trail ride with the BF Sunday before it got too hot. He had done a rr the night before with friends he had not seen in ages and was out late visiting and having dinner so I did not expect him to want to get up early and go with me. Besides, his bike had a bent derailer hanger so I was planning to start my ride alone and probable hook up with friends on the trail. 

Well he did get up and fixed his bike and we were out the door in under a hour (practically a miracal) but I was still cranky at my plans getting changed. 

We hit the main trail and head up stream along the dry creek and then up pump house. I stopped to catch my breath near the end after riding all the techy stuff, the last part is a climb. 

This is where it gets wierd. He asks if he can ask me something without me getting mad saying he just wants to help. grrrrrr Never lead with "I don't want you to get mad, but..... " I said alright having no idea where he was going but seeing he really just wanted to help. Then he drops the bomb. 

Let me take your camelbak and you take this water bottle, I'm sure you could do better if you didn't have that heavy water pack.

No, I like being able to drink often and easy.

But I just want help you ride better and I am sure you could climb better with out that pack, you can take this bottle (warm water by now) and I will be right here if you want to stop and drink from the pack. 

NO!!!!! I don't want that hot water! I drink constantly while riding and I LIKE my pack full of ICE WATER!!!!! (by now it's well over 90 degress and climbing and I have exactly enough ice water for my planned ride. 

Sorry, Babe, I'm just trying to help. 

Helping me drink less is NOT helping. 


:madman: :madman: :madman: 

This is going to take some work. 
I let hime talk me out my camelbak on a tandem ride ONCE months ago and regretted it the whole ride. On the drive back all we talked about was how I was NEVER going to let him talk me out of my pack again, at least not as long as there is cold water in it.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

CycleMainiac said:


> I finally went for a trail ride with the BF Sunday before it got too hot. He had done a rr the night before with friends he had not seen in ages and was out late visiting and having dinner so I did not expect him to want to get up early and go with me. Besides, his bike had a bent derailer hanger so I was planning to start my ride alone and probable hook up with friends on the trail.
> 
> Well he did get up and fixed his bike and we were out the door in under a hour (practically a miracal) but I was still cranky at my plans getting changed.
> 
> ...


Dang! That's a little slimy of him! Tell him to get his own pack!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> ...Helping me drink less is NOT helping.
> :madman: :madman: :madman:


*sigh* I think I've had that exact same conversation over other stuff.... Life on the trail has become MUCH better since I've gotten into extra good shape and can now out-climb the husband. But it requires 5+ hours/week of me working out vs him riding maybe once or twice a week to be just a hair slower. Life REALLY isn't fair!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

CycleMainiac said:


> Let me take your camelbak and you take this water bottle, I'm sure you could do better if you didn't have that heavy water pack.


Now you know what you are getting him for a present next time birthday/holiday/anniversary rolls around. We'll see how keen he is to "help" you out of your CamelBak when it means he'd be carrying two of them.


----------

